# Pig this weekend on KY Lake



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

The bass bite was really off as far as quantity goes but I did get this mama on Friday morning. She went 7-5. Yo-Yo-ing an xr50 in the back of a creek. She hit it on the second drop, jumped twice and nearly a third time when I netted her. The funny thing is I lost one about the same size this spring about 50 yards from where I caught her. You never know...the fishing gods paid me back on Friday with this one for sure.

I couldn't even manage a limit on KY lake on any of the three days I was there, although most of the keepers I caught the past two days were decent quality 3.X pounders. Fortunately the hybrids and white bass were really on fire for two of the three days my son and I fished and it made for a very memorable first trip to the big lake for him. Between KY Lake and LSC, he's 100% officially nuts about fishing!

Good way to end my boat fishing season. Goes to sleep soon!


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Congrats! Thats a heck of a way to end the season. Love to head down there sometime myself.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Toad!


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Wow ! That's why we all do it. Nice work bman! --Tim


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Very nice fish, what area of the lake did you fish? I fished the upper end and barkley a few weeks ago and it was impossible to catch a limit.


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Great fish bman!


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Fish G3 said:


> Very nice fish, what area of the lake did you fish? I fished the upper end and barkley a few weeks ago and it was impossible to catch a limit.


I have mostly fished south of the 68 bridge in the 30 years I've fished KY Lake - midlake. Same for this trip. Only had 3 15"-16"keepers on thursday between me, my father and my son but we did spend the last 2 hrs chasing white bass/seagulls. Fri in spite of the 7-5 I think I only ended up with 3 keepers all day but the other 2 were quality fish. Friday I had 4 keepers- 3quality fish but unlike most KY fishing trips we barely caught any shorts. I could only locate really dense shad schools in relatively deeper water and not shallow, and I think that was the primary reason for the tougher bite. Why somtimes the shad are shallow and othertimes not in the fall is beyond my understanding but I experienced the same deal this fall on Alum as well. Can't find shallow shad in the fall=tougher bite for me at least. Probably should have trown the a-rig but my arm is still sore from all the casting I did!


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Bman it sounds almost exactly the same as our trip went. We found giant schools of shad large and smaller mostly deeper but it didn't seem as if the fish were really on them. We managed an average of 3 fish a day but all were solid fish. Hardly any shorts as well.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

BIG BASS!! Congrats man...way to close out the season


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

That's a toad....nice job and congrats!!!!!


----------



## Duncan Bay (Nov 10, 2011)

Looks like Blood River to me. Around Irvin Cobb Marina.


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks for all the nice comments. I'm still stoked about that fish and trip overall.

DB-it's not Blood River although I fish that a lot. It's a small bay off of the main lake. My favorite non-lbl bay in fact. I'm not sure how anyone could even tell BR vs. most small to mid sized bays on KY Lake! They all look similar to me. Only areas that looks different on that lake to me are LBL bays and LBL main lake bluffs.


----------



## Duncan Bay (Nov 10, 2011)

Thought I recognized one of the red oak trees over your left shoulder.  The Xr 50 is one heck of a lipless crankbait, especially there. I left a few of them down there snagged on the bottom. 

Nice fish btw.


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Duncan Bay said:


> Thought I recognized one of the red oak trees over your left shoulder.  The Xr 50 is one heck of a lipless crankbait, especially there. I left a few of them down there snagged on the bottom.
> 
> Nice fish btw.


Thanks. Yeah, the XR50 sleighs them just about everywhere....except oddly enough central ohio reservoirs! Killer on LSC too.

I think I asked you this before but is your username related to the Duncan Bay on North KY Lake?


----------



## Duncan Bay (Nov 10, 2011)

Yeah, ever whack em there?


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Duncan Bay said:


> Yeah, ever whack em there?


Only a little. When my father lived on the lake, he was up that way so we occasionally fished it. He did all the time though and did well but I think he did better in some more nondescript bays on the west side near his place. I think we fished Pisgah and smythe (spelling?) some though. Otherwise, I've spent 95% of my time on the big lake south of the 68 bridge.


----------



## Duncan Bay (Nov 10, 2011)

It's pretty common for me to receive text messages from my friends when they are down there (and sometimes not!) that say "whackin them in duncan bay" and usually are accompanied by a fish picture. I think it's a smokescreen.

Honestly, I really don't care for the LBL side that much unless it's in the spring and the water is in the brush up in the creeks. I would much rather stay on the western side. Had some good days in Big Bear/Malcom Creek and Blood River.

Couldn't imagine having that lake about half hour drive from the house.


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Duncan Bay said:


> Couldn't imagine having that lake about half hour drive from the house.


Me neither...I'd be divorced by the end of March! LOL!


----------



## Duncan Bay (Nov 10, 2011)

Yeah, it wouldn't be pretty on the homefront.


----------

